# iChat avec adresse Gmail?



## ReggySan (7 Novembre 2005)

Hello !

Par hasard vous savez comment on fait pour utiliser Ichat avec une adresse gmail mais qui a un compte passport msn ? j'ai pas trouvé de réponse applicable pour mon cas ...

merci d'avance.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Novembre 2005)

Concernant iChat, il me semble que tu as uniquement le choix entre un compte AIM (que tu peux créer sur Aol) ou un compte .Mac (adresse @mac.com).


----------



## Freelancer (8 Novembre 2005)

avec ichat av, tu peux utiliser ton adresse gmail via jabber 
Après, le coup du passeport msn


----------



## xaben (8 Novembre 2005)

Si tu as un compte gmail et que tu veux utiliser google talk tu peux passer par ichat : voila le lien qui t'aidera http://www.xrings.net/xrings/article.php3?id_article=361

Et si comme moi tu as un compte gmail mais que tu passes par msn et tu veux ichat alors : http://www.mactouch.com/logiciels/opensource_-_freewares/jabber_decouverte_installation_de_psi_et_utilisation_dans_ichat_3_article87.html


J'espère que ça t'aidera !!


----------

